# 2021 Listening Project - Jan 22 - Part 2



## daco (Jan 5, 2021)

Whoops, I forgot to include this one on Jan 22:

Brahms
String Sextet No. 1
Violins: Isaac Stern, Cho-Liang Lin
Violas: Jaime Laredo, Michael Tree
Cellos: Yo-Yo Ma, Sharon Robinson

I've owned this disc for a long time, and I really like this piece. I think I prefer it to the 2nd sextet, but it's a close call. I particularly like the 2nd movement.


----------

